# Third Eight: Lopez Tonight to Escape from Newark



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Are you still with us? If you are you probably have quite a few things you hate about this team this season.

Here is there schedule:

Sat, November 27th - vs New Jersey Nets 7:30 - CSN
Tue, November 30th - vs Portland Trailblazers 7:00 - CSN
Fri, December 3rd - @ Atlanta Hawks 7:30 - CSN
Sat, December 4th - vs Charlotte Bobcats 7:30 - CSN
Tue, December 7th - vs Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 - CSN
Thur, December 9th - vs Boston Celtics 8:00 - TNT
Sun, December 12th - vs New Orleans Hornets 12:00 - CSN
Tue, December 14th - @ New Jersey Nets 7:00 - CSN

Predicted record?


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

2-6


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With tonight's game already decided in the Sixers favor I'm going to go high: 3-5.

I missed most of tonight's game but it looks like Jrue put together his best game as a pro.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A home heavy schedule, they should win half these games (which would put them at 7-17 after it).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I knew they had a shot tonight but the Sixers looked really good tonight. Especially closing out in the fourth quarter. Maybe they can string a few wins together.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Turner's coming off the bench again starting tonight. He'll be back at the PG with Lou playing off the ball.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers controlled the whole game and then in the final three minutes choked it away. Iguodala was ball hogging taking some terrible shots near the end. Collins had a horrible lineup out there near the end of Williams - Meeks - Iguodala - Brand - Battie and just lost the game.

This is as one of the many games they gave away this season.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

That 1st quarter of 3 pointer barrage from Jodie Meeks was ******* insane.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, that was impressive as hell. That's how he needs to get his points because once he puts the ball on the ground he gets into trouble. Watching how he's playing right now compared to how he looked his first few games it's a 180 degree turn. Early this season he was playing too fast but now he's not rushing at all.

On the flip side Evan went back to being passive tonight. He had a pretty poor stretch in the first half that resulted in him getting stripped. The bad set of plays started with the turnover after he jumped in the lane and tried to force a pass back into the post with a defender on him. I think they need to get him some easy looks at the basket to build his confidence up and from there string some good games together.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Evan Turner has only played 7 minutes in what is a blow out? What's going on?


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

The Sixers' only national televised game of the season coming up. Let's hope they can put up a good performance.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers have played really well in the first half. Down 56-55. Celtics had a 13-6 run to close out the half but that doesn't take the shine off the Sixers play.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Been M.I.A. due to sudden lack of funds for the League Pass this season. It's hard to justify at this point with the way the team is playing, but I think I'll be buying it at the halfway mark given the discount.

Anyways, I've been a box score warrior following the team and obviously I'm dissapointed thus far. I knew we were going to blow that game last night. There was 0 doubt in my mind. Sounds like they've been playing relatively well at home lately. Whats the developement picture been looking like for our youngs?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Big difference during this stretch is the play of Spencer Hawes and Collins first giving Jodie Meeks more minutes and then inserting him in the starting lineup. 

As far as young players:

Spencer Hawes - Started off real oafish. Suffered an injury in training camp and missed a lot of time. He started from day one because Doug Collins hates small ball and Hawes happens to be a 7 footer. He was clumsy, lazy, and soft to start the season but he played his way into shape. During this stretch he's been more active on the floor, his shot is falling more often and he's more aggressive in the post. He's looking like a competent starter on a mid-pack team. Still don't want to give him too many minutes.

Marreese Speights - Started the season out horrible and thrown in the doghouse. He got out by being active defensively and on the glass, but right now he's right back in the doghouse. I don't think he's played in the last two games. He's too in love with his jumper and doesn't work in the post enough. Also on defense he still reaches instead of moving his feet.

Thaddeus Young - My biggest complaint about Thad this season was his being soft. He would go up to the rim and do his best to avoid contact but he came into this season aggressive. He started off vs the Heat with a few highlight dunks and he hasn't stopped. He's scoring very efficiently and has stayed away from the three point line. Still has no right hand but he's still as crafty as ever. The stats don't really tell the story but I think he's playing the best basketball of his career and he's rebounding better recently as well.

Jrue Holiday - Before the season Doug Collins said Jrue was a top five point guard. He's not, but it's not Jrue's fault. Jrue is a quality PG who keeps getting better. He's not going to make plays that make your jaw drop like the elite PG but he has a steady hand that can control the game. Good spot up shooter and is at his best when he's aggressive. He's prone to horrible turnovers late in games (like last night when the ball just died on him) but I'm hoping that's just youth. His defense isn't what it was last year and he's struggling big time with quick guards where he doesn't move his feet.

Jodie Meeks - Is a revelation. I was mad when they traded for him but he's a legit scorer on this level. I'm not sure if he's a legit starter, but he's definitely the type of guy who deserves at the very least 20-25 minutes off the bench. His shooting is something this team hasn't had since Korver (big difference is he's smaller, but much more athletic). You don't want him to put the ball on the ground too much but sometimes it happens. Sixers need to set up more screens for him. It's time to discover how good he is.

Evan Turner - He's caught in a numbers crunch and he's also suffering some high expectations. He's just not looking very confident out there right now. He's a competitor but he's thinking way too much on the floor and playing tentative. He was a slow starter on every level so the hope is that is just it repeating itself on this level. Another theory is that he's struggling because Iguodala is on the team with him. When Iguodala was out with the Achilles injury he played well off of Jrue and disproved all the "same player" and "he needs the ball to be effective claims". What he needs is easy looks at the basket to build his confidence, and some plays drawn for him. Sadly with the exploding of Meeks, and the existence of Jrue, Lou, Andre and Thad in the rotation he can be pushed out. I'm not giving up on him but something's going to have to happen for him to get minutes to improve.

Craig Brackins - Played vs Toronto and I didn't see that game. He's in the D-League now.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris Paul is definitely leaving.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Also, Jason "T-Rex" Smith and Willie "Hot Streak" Green combine for 0 points on 0 of 9 shooting in their first return to Philadelphia.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I didn't get to see this, but it's a pleasant surprise. An 18 point win does this mean the Sixers are really turning a corner?

That Celtic game was a good thing because they went toe-to-toe with an elite team. It wasn't like the close losses in the past where it was because of a late rally. If the Sixers keep winning games they should win they should be in the playoffs at the end of the season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tonight is a chance for the team to end this eight game stretch 6-2 and to get their second road win of the season. I like their chances.

Team is really coming together pretty well and look like they have a shot at the playoffs. Which is great since it's not because of old players being force fed minutes (Nocioni is actually losing minutes).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala with a horrible pass to the half court to make this game closer than it should be.

He needs to hit these FTs.

And he did.


----------

